# The Most Unintentionally Hilarious Moments



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The infamous Steiner slip from Bad Blood 2003 is my favorite.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

RKOY2JLeGENDS said:


>


Oh,your just wrong. 8*D


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Booker T WCW... nuff said


----------



## Suthers (Mar 9, 2011)

loved that Team 3D clip


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Booker T using the N word in a promo against Hogan in WCW and the time Vince McMahon said it in passing to Cena as Booker was standing right there...live on tv:lmao


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

I recommend Botchamania.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Stone Cold riding a motorcycle into the room with his music playing, on Tough Enough.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Rico at Survivor Series 2002.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

machine_man said:


>


Is this shit real or keyfabe?


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

Second vote for the Steiner Bad Blood incident.


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

The great Khali vs Edge in an over the top rope challenge and Khali threw edge out of the second rope or something like that and khali stepped over the top rope to go get him. Seriously get rid of this fucker.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

cab12345 said:


> Second vote for the Steiner Bad Blood incident.


His promos are roll on the floor funny


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

The "black wedding" between Steph and Taker.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> The infamous Steiner slip from Bad Blood 2003 is my favorite.


I didn't watch WWE between 2001-2009, so I'm unaware of what happened. Fill me in. I assume he said something he shouldn't have, like always?


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> His promos are roll on the floor funny


Steiner in TNA just swears his way through a promo.

for example "Shannon Moore you punk ass son a bitch i am going to kick your ass" Something along those lines.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I didn't watch WWE between 2001-2009, so I'm unaware of what happened. Fill me in. I assume he said something he shouldn't have, like always?


Match between him and Test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_s8pbNyIfg&playnext=1&list=PLE22D22A112F21CFC


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

cab12345 said:


> Steiner in TNA just swears his way through a promo.
> 
> for example "Shannon Moore you punk ass son a bitch i am going to kick your ass" Something along those lines.


This one was incredible 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fe92m7nF7s


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Definitely the Steiner slip.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Still my favorite unintentionally hilarious moment until today, it never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> Still my favorite unintentionally hilarious moment until today, it never fails to make me laugh.


omfg i'm dying :lmao


----------



## mrshayleyorton (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoGlrm2IyCk&feature=related

lol


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> This one was incredible
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fe92m7nF7s



HAHA You guys are out our your mind.....FAT ASSES


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Is this shit real or keyfabe?


Kayfabe, though they did go a little further than usual in trying to make it seem real like with Vince calling Trips Paul. I'm not sure what this incident was meant to do other than to take him off TV for a few months. ...And when he came back Orton just punted his head off and he was off TV again


----------



## mrshayleyorton (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq8HtKozEio&feature=related

..........and this


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

machine_man said:


> Kayfabe, though they did go a little further than usual in trying to make it seem real like with Vince calling Trips Paul. I'm not sure what this incident was meant to do other than to take him off TV for a few months. ...And when he came back Orton just punted his head off and he was off TV again


I think it was a way for them to end the Million Dollar Mania promotion that was bombing big time.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

1) Alex Riley inexplicably attacking Percy Watson at the end of NXT Season 2.
2) King Kong Bundy flattening the Haiti Kid in Wrestlmania 3. I wish he’d come back and do the same thing to Hornswoggle. 
3) There was one random interview where Mean Gene lost his cool and yelled “Put that cigarette out!” to someone off camera. I’d kill to figure out which interview it was. 
4) Shawn Michaels kicking Marty Jannetti through the plate glass window. That makes me laugh my ass off to this day.


----------



## mrshayleyorton (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry for keep posting vids but there are so many funny ones!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QQdqCsDwoE&NR=1


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

*LET'S GO FOR A RIDE, HOGAN!*





*The Stooges using THIS theme!*




(The best part was when JR would refer to it as 'hideous music'.)

*I don't like it when things aren't...don't...go my way!*


----------



## schiops (Oct 28, 2006)

Mean Gene dropping the F bomb during an interview.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUR4osNWfQo


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

It probably was meant to be hilarious, but the time Ric Flair elbow dropped his suit jacket.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Shawn Micheals losing his smile. Also the fact that you can hear someone yelling YOU ARE A LIAR! Which was the truth.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Heidenrape. [/end thread]


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Pissed Peep (Sep 22, 2005)

Lex Luger botches an Interview.:lmao

http://youtu.be/BHTj7qfnTak


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone remember when Hogan began trying to act like The Undertaker? He started dressing like a gay Zorro and somehow roped in Randy Savage to participate in the ridiculous storyline:


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Agent17 said:


> *LET'S GO FOR A RIDE, HOGAN!*


Oh lord, I remember watching that when I was like 10 and laughing my ass off, and then my mom was like "What's funny about that!? That's HORRIBLE!!"


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

that 5 star blunder from Raw was humourous

trish JBL vs Gail Nowinski


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Agent17 said:


> Does anyone remember when Hogan began trying to act like The Undertaker? He started dressing like a gay Zorro and somehow roped in Randy Savage to participate in the ridiculous storyline:


That was horrifying


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

acracker said:


> that 5 star blunder from Raw was humourous
> 
> trish JBL vs Gayda Nowinski



fixed


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

The complete rape of the Raven character in WCW because Hogan didn't think he was a draw:






That flushing sound is a mans hard-won reputation being sent down the shitter by a red and yellow egomaniacal cunt.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Agent17 said:


> The complete rape of the Raven character in WCW because Hogan didn't think he was a draw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was painful to watch.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

There are some all time classic moments, like the DDP stalker thing which was just facepalmingly bad but holy mother of God did the Triple H/Undertaker Streak promos produce some corpseing and unintentional hilarity over here.

OR I'M GONNA DIE TRYING ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGHHHH

PUT 'EM IN A BODYBAG, YEAH!

The moment that really gets me is when Undertaker did the throat slash sign, and Triple H answered with a crotch chop. Yep, a guy in his 40s with a pony tail and acid wash jeans telling a guy pretending to be a zombie who is about to 50 to suck his cock in response to a death threat. And then Michael Cole said...

"That very well might be what The Undertaker will have to do at the Georgia Dome this Wrestlemania!"

Really?

:no:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When Austin dropped HHH's car with Hunter in it off a forklift.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How could I forget...






What the fuck were they thinking? Absolutely marvelous lol.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

haribo said:


>


Holy fuck. I'm still laughing my ass off from that.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Austin: Whats your favorite match?

Tough Enough Rookie: Melina vs Alicia Fox


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

Zack Ryder fighting a jobber on ECW. The poor guy's trunks snapped open between his legs, exposing him completelly. Ryder would latter twit about his opponent getting a little ballsy. WWE powers-that-be were not amused and the Long Island Iced Z had to delete the joke.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

sid always makes me laugh


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> 1) Alex Riley inexplicably attacking Percy Watson at the end of NXT Season 2.
> 2) King Kong Bundy flattening the Haiti Kid in Wrestlmania 3. I wish he’d come back and do the same thing to Hornswoggle.
> *3) There was one random interview where Mean Gene lost his cool and yelled “Put that cigarette out!” to someone off camera. I’d kill to figure out which interview it was. *
> 4) Shawn Michaels kicking Marty Jannetti through the plate glass window. That makes me laugh my ass off to this day.


I'm pretty sure that's the post-match interview after Royal Rumble 1992, when Mean Gene interviews new champ Ric Flair. I think.


----------



## CattleMutilatedVic (Dec 7, 2010)

Road Warrior Hawk interrupting a Vader promo with Sunny. The look on Hawk's face is priceless.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeLTT3CK4iE


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Agent17 said:


> *LET'S GO FOR A RIDE, HOGAN!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hogan getting dragged by the bike is just lol


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

> "I had a match﻿ with a rock, a couple of weeks ago."
> 
> "If you actually think I was the right gay guy"


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

el dandy said:


> How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funniest part was that big show wore leather pants to his father's funeral


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

Seeing Stiner get his ass handed to him time and time again by goldberg made me LOL like, his whole career is pretty much goldberg's bitch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy having a 3 month feud with CM Punk where CM Punk rips into Hardy, embarasses him and humiliates him on the mic every single week about how he's a drug addict and a reckless loser. I know it wasn't intended to be funny, but it WAS fucking funny. As a matter of fact, it was HYSTERICAL. 

And to cap this cavalcade of comedy off, 2 weeks after Jeff Hardy leaves the WWE, 2 mere weeks after he's spent 3 months being ridiculed about how he needs to get his life together:










:lmao


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't gone through the entire thread, but PLEASEEEEE tell me someone already brought up Scott Steiner.


----------



## __________________ (Apr 14, 2011)

/thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scott Steiner has been mentioned, yes.

Steiner is easily the funniest man in wrestling. The only thing is, I'm not sure that he's being unintentionally funny. He's so fucking funny, more funny than he should be, and so consistently that it's hard to believe he's just naturally like that. I mean, I've heard him give interviews and he's not a rambling, yelling, hilarious, broken mess. He talks like a real person. Maybe it's an act, or if it's not, it might just be that performing somehow turns him into being crazy naturally.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Scott Steiner has been mentioned, yes.
> 
> Steiner is easily the funniest man in wrestling. The only thing is, I'm not sure that he's being unintentionally funny. He's so fucking funny, more funny than he should be, and so consistently that it's hard to believe he's just naturally like that. I mean, I've heard him give interviews and he's not a rambling, yelling, hilarious, broken mess. He talks like a real person. Maybe it's an act, or if it's not, it might just be that performing somehow turns him into being crazy naturally.


I totally agree.

If it is an act, that is ingenious on his part. That is an awesome way to get over and entertain the fans at the same time. But I wouldn't be surprised if it's not an act either, since his brain could be fried from all the steroids.

I have always thought that TNA always plays up on it deliberately, wether it's an act or not, though. Since he wasn't as bad/funny (depending on who you look at it) on the mic as often in WCW and WWE.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i don't like to see anyone get injured, but vince blowing his quads at the rumble was fucking funny.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

DDP revealing himself as Sara's stalker.

Just...the look on his face when he takes that damn hat off still makes me lapse into insane hyena laughs to this very day. And the spasm afterwards...classic comedy.






Oh, and of course...






Just for Vince's epic face and J.R "oh son of a bitch..." commentary.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

__________________ said:


> /thread


I don't get it


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

__________________ said:


> /thread


Mark Henry looks like Bowser in Mario Kart.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

@ 7:13
HHH/Taker staredown replayed








Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't get it


A huge fight had broke out between RAW superstars and The Nexus.

The Nexus ran away, and wrestlers followed them.
Henry was running after Darren Young, when the rest of the group ran past him.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Spinferno said:


>


:lmao Epic. Simply epic.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Another reason why I mark for Sheamus.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Scott Steiner has been mentioned, yes.
> 
> Steiner is easily the funniest man in wrestling. The only thing is, I'm not sure that he's being unintentionally funny. He's so fucking funny, more funny than he should be, and so consistently that it's hard to believe he's just naturally like that. I mean, I've heard him give interviews and he's not a rambling, yelling, hilarious, broken mess. He talks like a real person. Maybe it's an act, or if it's not, it might just be that performing somehow turns him into being crazy naturally.


There was a story from Petey Williams where he rode with Scott Steiner and he said Steiner drove like a maniac so he's probably like that in real life.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

GREEN BAY WISCONSIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Linda McMahon's stunner was just painfully awkward to watch.......lol....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZFInz99Kew


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I don't get it


Mark Henry is big and slow.... he leads the pack, and then gets passed by everyone, including a "get out of the way fat boy" shove from Heath Slater I think it was.

I didn't see it but I find the slowness hilarious.. Just read what the other poster above said.. lot's of slopiness on the WWE.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

stay with it...


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

CrotchChop said:


> Linda McMahon's stunner was just painfully awkward to watch.......lol....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZFInz99Kew


Steph took one like a champ, but horrible on Linda's part. Still a classic.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Stone Cold riding a motorcycle into the room with his music playing, on Tough Enough.


I asked myself the same question :lmao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Mark Henry racing the Nexus:lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Mark Henry racing the Nexus:lmao


I'm still confused as to why that clip is funny... I mean the clip without the music and sound effects.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm still confused as to why that clip is funny... I mean the clip without the music and sound effects.


He's supposed to be chasing after them, but he somehow ends up in front of them and they all run straight past him.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuck this!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW2KPxpLApM&feature=related


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

el dandy said:


> How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the funniest part is. When Show jumps on the car or when he jumps on the casket.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

"Buckle up, Teddy"


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

shotsx said:


> Fuck this!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW2KPxpLApM&feature=related


"Fact is!"

Watch my sig and you'll get your daily dosage of unintentional laughs.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Booker T using the N word in a promo against Hogan in WCW and the time Vince McMahon said it in passing to Cena as Booker was standing right there...live on tv:lmao


omg that was hilarious


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

mr cricket said:


> Mark Henry racing the Nexus:lmao


Heath Slater shoving Henry makes that clip. Even better is Henry's reaction.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

all in all... said:


>


:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't believe this hasn't been added yet. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGUJYLDgR8k&feature=related

And whoever added the Mario Kart music to the Henry Racing clip deserves an emmy!


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anything with Scott Steiner is gold.

Also Goldberg crushing Sid's cars is absolutely hilarious too lol


----------



## johnnya2k10 (Jan 16, 2010)

The series of vignettes featuring Billionaire Ted, the Huckster, Nacho Man, and Scheme Gene from 1996

3-Count (remember that? At the height of the Backstreet Boys/NSync phenomenon?)

Dwayne Gill as Gillberg

Eugene as Raw GM for a day

NWO's Four Horsemen parody

I could go on and on...


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

johnnya2k10 said:


> The series of vignettes featuring Billionaire Ted, the Huckster, Nacho Man, and Scheme Gene from 1996
> 
> 3-Count (remember that? At the height of the Backstreet Boys/NSync phenomenon?)
> 
> ...


Those are all things that were purposely humorous.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

No 3 Count wasn't supposed to be this funny. I don't think Russo told Evan Karagias to claim their next album would be even bigger than their platinum album and reach gold status.


----------



## kittylitter1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> 1) Alex Riley inexplicably attacking Percy Watson at the end of NXT Season 2.
> 2) King Kong Bundy flattening the Haiti Kid in Wrestlmania 3. I wish he’d come back and do the same thing to Hornswoggle.
> *3) There was one random interview where Mean Gene lost his cool and yelled “Put that cigarette out!” to someone off camera. I’d kill to figure out which interview it was. *
> 4) Shawn Michaels kicking Marty Jannetti through the plate glass window. That makes me laugh my ass off to this day.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9xTqaTmAbg&NR=1

There you go


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> His promos are roll on the floor funny


The funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

I know it's my childish mind at work, but I couldn't stop laughing at HHH's promo the RAW after Wrestlemania 27.

"I beat on him like no man I have ever beat on in my entire life and he just kept getting up. He just kept coming. We both left absolutely everything we had in that ring last night."


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Did anyone see the look on Swagger's face after he lost to King last Monday? I was literally rofl'ing at that shit 

5:12 after the roll up.. I lose it every time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFVfR21qiU


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

backtothedisaster said:


> I know it's my childish mind at work, but I couldn't stop laughing at HHH's promo the RAW after Wrestlemania 27.
> 
> "I beat on him like no man I have ever beat on in my entire life and he just kept getting up. He just kept coming. We both left absolutely everything we had in that ring last night."


LOL I laughed at this too.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

backtothedisaster said:


> I know it's my childish mind at work, but I couldn't stop laughing at HHH's promo the RAW after Wrestlemania 27.
> 
> "I beat on him like no man I have ever beat on in my entire life and he just kept getting up. He just kept coming. We both left absolutely everything we had in that ring last night."


LOL yes i kept laughing at that, especially how slow he delivered the words so when he said "HE KEPT COMING" there was like a 10 second pause before he said anything else...he really painted a picture for the crowd there hahaha


----------



## KillervanillaJC (Apr 10, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> Did anyone see the look on Swagger's face after he lost to King last Monday? I was literally rofl'ing at that shit
> 
> 5:12 after the roll up.. I lose it every time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFVfR21qiU


That was hilarious lmao, I recorded the show just so I could rewind it over and over.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Mark Henry racing the Nexus:lmao


:lmao

I just laughed so much my stomach literally hurts. Mario Kart FTW


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Stone Cold has a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> Did anyone see the look on Swagger's face after he lost to King last Monday? I was literally rofl'ing at that shit
> 
> 5:12 after the roll up.. I lose it every time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofFVfR21qiU


I liked it enough to put it in my avatar, god I laughed.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Look in the signature


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

However my favorite Botchamania clip would have to be any of Scott Steiner's botches

*FAT ASS FAT ASS FAT ASS FAT ASS*


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Ugh how can I forget choppy-choppy peepee.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL at Lilian screaming in the backround


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Triple H stalking Legacy down the halls of an arena was meant to be serious but it was so funny at how absurd the damn scene was. Then someone added Benny Hill music and it became more awesome:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

heyimthemiz said:


> LOL at Lilian screaming in the backround


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> LOL at Lilian screaming in the backround


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> LOL at Lilian screaming in the backround


This one fuckin wins. LMFAO


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Not exactly a "moment", but this needs to be here.


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

ashley massaro's attempt at crying..


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero ass


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Corre said:


> Vickie Guerrero ass


8*D


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Well i'm not sure this really belongs in this thread, but its funny in a wtf kinda way.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

rape time ?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rahi said:


>


That's awesome. If youve ever seen 'Zatoichi', that video reminds me of the retarded guy who just runs round the village at random points furing the film


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

1. The Shockmaster's debut 
2. When the diva's wrestle


----------



## Brooksie (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well i'm not sure this really belongs in this thread, but its funny in a wtf kinda way.


:lmao What the hell is he even advertising?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well i'm not sure this really belongs in this thread, but its funny in a wtf kinda way.


The original Rebecca Black!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Brooksie said:


>


Everything that comes out of this man's mouth deserves to be on an HBO special.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> rape time ?


is that Justin Bieber? :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Austin chasing long = funny

Austin crashing his ATV on everything = hilarious


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

heyimthemiz said:


> rape time ?


the hell is Cena doing?


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> I liked it enough to put it in my avatar, god I laughed.


bravo


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Austin chasing long = funny
> 
> Austin crashing his ATV on everything = hilarious


WWE Creative's best move ever was to give Austin a 4 Wheeler.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Do I win?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Do I win?


LOL the entire time Cole was telling himself "Just think of Miz, just think of Miz."


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Don Draper said:


> LOL the entire time Cole was telling himself "Just think of Miz, just think of Miz."


LOL, I really wonder how they even got the idea of Heidenreich doing that to Cole. I dont even remember what the point of that was.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

They have some sick writers, who in the hell goes "Hey Vince how about Heindenreich dry humps Cole backstage this week?"


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

That is true. It did give us some great gifs though lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

makes me lol


----------



## instantdeathsquad (Jun 29, 2003)

cant believe this hasnt made it into the thread yet!

http://youtu.be/YFxpyOf4S8s


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

the whole micheals vs hogan at SummerSlam


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Everything Mike Adamle did when he in WWE


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

el dandy said:


> How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this "Classic" fondly. I lost it LOL when the Big boss Man drove away. Still great to this day!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Big Show chokeslammed one of Right to Censor (I think?) 

And JR screamed "IT'S LIKE A MAN PLAYING WITH CHILDREN!"

*cue Feinstein jokes*


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Michael Cole getting raped by Heidenreich.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Orton blowing the RKO live on tv back in 04:lmao at least the poor fella was able to succeed the SECOND attempt.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

rofl tagged thread.


----------



## wee bru (Jul 18, 2010)

Any Steiner promo.

EDIT: I didn't read any of the thread before posting. I can see that all Steiner's promo's have already been dealt with at length!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Spinferno said:


>


I teared up a little from laughing so hard watching that, that was awesome.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> is that Justin Bieber? :lmao


Nah its fred


----------



## wee bru (Jul 18, 2010)

What about Art Donovan's commentary at King of the Ring 1994? If memory serves me right, Vince was away for the steroid trial. Vince hired Art Donovan to replace himself. 

Art sat alongside Macho Man Savage and Gorilla Monsoon. And from there, carnage unfolded. It started off with him asking about every guy on the roster "Who much does this guy weigh?" "Is he a good guy or a bad guy?" "What's this guy's name again" (said about Mabel, who had MABEL written on his chest).

It gets more and more awkward until the main event, where even Macho has given up patience. It's like trying to ignore an old, racist relative making non-PC comments.

I, for one, found it hysterical.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy Orton blowing the RKO live on tv back in 04:lmao at least the poor fella was able to succeed the SECOND attempt.


That was Jericho's fault.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JR: You're not bilingual?
Triple H: There's a lot of bi things I am, but lingual isn't one of them......Hey, wait a minute, did I mean to say that?!
JR: I don't think you did, but be that as it may, we're live.

Gets me every time :lmao


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

The Striker said:


> JR: You're not bilingual?
> Triple H: There's a lot of bi things I am, but lingual isn't one of them......Hey, wait a minute, did I mean to say that?!
> JR: I don't think you did, but be that as it may, we're live.
> 
> Gets me every time :lmao


When was that ?


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

heyimthemiz said:


> When was that ?


King of the Ring 1998. Trips was on guest commentary.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Do I win?


The moment which changed Michael Cole forever


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy Orton comparing going from WWE to ECW as being going from a Hollywood blockbuster to hardcore porn was for sure hilarious as was a lot of stuff Randy said unintenionally back in 2006.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


>


The Most *Unintentionally* Hilarious Moments


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Just watch Botchamania 1 through 167 to witness all the unintentional hilarious moments.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Samee said:


> That was Jericho's fault.


Are you gay for Orton? Seriously. I swear to God you respond to every post his name is in.


p.s.: I'm not homophobic, I'm genuinely asking.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Malachristo said:


> The Most *Unintentionally* Hilarious Moments


FAIL=/


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Are you gay for Orton? Seriously. I swear to God you respond to every post his name is in.
> 
> 
> p.s.: I'm not homophobic, I'm genuinely asking.


Yes he is, his avatar is not derailing that assumption either.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

does anyone have a link for the triple h billingual one?? sounds hilarious


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Austin chasing long = funny
> 
> Austin crashing his ATV on everything = hilarious


Another unintentionally funny part of that was Coach shouting, "He's chasing a black man! He's chasing a black man!"


----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

This, it can be distubing but after watching Triple H talk about it I find it funny every time.
Katie Vick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcBOB_xGW5I
And Triple H talking bout the behind the scenes stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2v7pFpe76c


----------



## Tombstonetellsall (Apr 6, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Booker T using the N word in a promo against Hogan in WCW and the time Vince McMahon said it in passing to Cena as Booker was standing right there...live on tv:lmao


That and Hogans multiple no sells


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a few


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

when iron sheik said HO HO HO, YOU KNOW IT JABRONI!
to zack ryder.
it was supposed to be funny anyway but he was blatantly supposed to say woo woo woo but he fucked it up hahahha.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

el dandy said:


> How could I forget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


legendary!!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

couldnt find a better clip but vinces sell for the first stunner he got is fucking funny.
and heres another hilarious stunner





also if anyone can find the video ric flair getting the codebreaker at wrestlemania 25 is hilarious, best sell ever!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Scott Hall oversells cutters like nobody's business. When he was feuding with Austin It was great to see him jump 20 feet in the air when Stone Cold hit him with one. One time I think he used the springboard and went up in the air like a friggin' torpedo.

Here's just one of his dozens of brilliant torpedo cutter oversells...


----------



## victoryrose (Apr 4, 2011)

R-Truth's botch getting stuck in the ropes during the raw rumble is gold. the fact he fails to get back in the ring twice is superb


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rock was a guilty torpedo Stunner overseller, too. Just watch this one, good Lord.






It was mentioned, but it has to be seen to be believed: The Great Khali deliberately went over the top rope in an Over The Top Rope match against Edge and inexplicably went on to win the match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Batista being shoved hard by Mark Henry and throws himself backwards:lmao


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

wee bru said:


> What about Art Donovan's commentary at King of the Ring 1994? If memory serves me right, Vince was away for the steroid trial. Vince hired Art Donovan to replace himself.
> 
> Art sat alongside Macho Man Savage and Gorilla Monsoon. And from there, carnage unfolded. It started off with him asking about every guy on the roster "Who much does this guy weigh?" "Is he a good guy or a bad guy?" "What's this guy's name again" (said about Mabel, who had MABEL written on his chest).
> 
> ...






Really fucking funny.





Not unintentional. Still awesome


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Also this failed experiment. I loved it when Shaggy fell like a ragdoll.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Alex Riley's botched Rumble elimination is great. The aftermath isn't on this video but you can clearly see referees talking to Cena and at the announce table to figure out what to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nIZSS4gZP8


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

When Undertaker came to talk to Hogan and Hogan's bike wouldn't start so he had to push it up the ramp to chase Undertaker down.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Sin Cara getting up after a Primo botch....

Orton slamming on the ground in "Viper mode"...

John Cena's whole gimmick...

Austin laughing then turning serious...

Cody Rhodes being Cody Rhodes...

Watching any TNA promo...

JR screaming in pain from an "anklelock"...


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

The Stunner selling by Scott Hall & The Rock was brilliant not FUNNY!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QoYSiIYhjI&feature=related


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

heyimthemiz said:


> LOL at Lilian screaming in the backround


Feel a bit harsh laughing at this but it really made me LOL...


----------



## JoshSD1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Orton calls the kid a brown motherfucker at 0:21 haha


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Mike Adamle - new RAW GM.

How ya doin Dave.. lmao.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

i was watching the RAW where Vince sends Shamrock to search the arena to find Steph. Man i lold so hard whenever Shamrock was on screen the dude spent the entire night just yelling like he does it was so good. Then the next week he did the same thing except looking for his "sister" Ryan and did not make one damn scream. But Shamrock had some good lol moments


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Paul Heyman yelling and screaming through out the whole duration of the Hell in a Cell match bewtween Lesnar and Undertaker. "ARE YOU CRAZY, ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND!!"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Watch this it made me laugh for fucking ages http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSvDKIc0ekw

Why is he running ahead of them ha


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

I felt really bad for him but I couldn't stop laughing, especially with King's commentary.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLDac3hvTTM

Surprised this hasn't come up yet.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

One more classic


----------



## MTizzle712 (Apr 5, 2010)

Spinferno said:


> One more classic



Either people are not reading the title of the thread, or are missing the definition of unintentional. This was intentionally funny


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> *I didn't watch WWE between 2001-2009*, so I'm unaware of what happened. Fill me in. I assume he said something he shouldn't have, like always?


I like you because your hiatus from watching WWE coincides with mine exactly. I've been trying to fill that 8 year gap, but it's a good chunk.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

MTizzle712 said:


> Either people are not reading the title of the thread, or are missing the definition of unintentional. This was intentionally funny


So, someone brutally attack a helpless patient in a hospital is intentionally funny to you? You have a sick mind.


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> So, someone brutally attack a helpless patient in a hospital is intentionally funny to you? You have a sick mind.


fpalm


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Malachristo said:


> fpalm


I'm assuming you don't understand.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Spinferno said:


> I'm assuming you don't understand.


Whether you like it or not, WWE aired that bit for comedic purposes.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

AZwrestle said:


> Whether you like it or not, WWE aired that bit for comedic purposes.


Ok, I'm just gonna head over to a retirement home now and hit a geriatric over the head with a bedpan and laugh. 

It's subjective to the viewer. Some could be appalled and offended at that. It's not clear cut like what Mick Foley did before with Socko.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

95% of the stuff posted in here are nowhere near hillarious

Andi'm pretty easily amused person


----------



## grrmirro (Feb 17, 2008)

RKOY2JLeGENDS said:


>


why is this hilarious?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Video...






2:45


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton dislocating his shoulder doing his stupid pounding the mat thing because Randy should have known better what with his shoulder condition.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The NXT Season 2 Finale. 

- "I don't know whether to spank you or breastfeed you!"
- "Starting this moment... from now... from this moment on... this will be the moment... starting now..."
- Titus O'Neil no-selling MVP's Yakuza Kick
- Alex Riley running out and randomly attacking team-mate Percy Watson.
- Eli Cottonwood is nowhere to be found.
- Percy and Riley ignoring what just happened.
- The WWE crew randomly walking to the back after the brawl.
- Percy standing over Kaval's lifeless body doing his goofy pose (off-screen) while the screen fades to black.

Just... awful.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

grrmirro said:


> why is this hilarious?


Observe crotchal region.


----------



## MTizzle712 (Apr 5, 2010)

Spinferno said:


> Ok, I'm just gonna head over to a retirement home now and hit a geriatric over the head with a bedpan and laugh.
> 
> It's subjective to the viewer. Some could be appalled and offended at that. It's not clear cut like what Mick Foley did before with Socko.



No. Just no. Austin attacking Vince inside a ring wasn't always done for comedic purposes (sometimes it was) But attacking him in his hospital bed dressed as a doctor and hitting him with a bedpan WAS meant for comedy. Intentionally. Plain and simple. 

Anything the WWE does can be subjective to the viewer and could offend any individual person that's watching. The reason the WWE does those kind of segments is because they are usually certain that MOST OF the people watching will get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


>


Angry Nerdy Kid is Angry!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't find the video but it was an exchange between Triple H and Jim Ross that went something like this:

Jim Ross: Are you bilingual Triple H?

Triple H: I'm "bi" many things but lingual is not one of them, wait, did I just say that?

Jim Ross: Regardless we're on the air right now...


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

MTizzle712 said:


> No. Just no. Austin attacking Vince inside a ring wasn't always done for comedic purposes (sometimes it was) But attacking him in his hospital bed dressed as a doctor and hitting him with a bedpan WAS meant for comedy. Intentionally. Plain and simple.
> 
> Anything the WWE does can be subjective to the viewer and could offend any individual person that's watching. The reason the WWE does those kind of segments is because they are usually certain that MOST OF the people watching will get a good laugh out of it.



I'm sorry. I'm just not buying it. Agree to disagree.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

-SAW- said:


> Video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh so much when I saw it on televsion, especially because Vince made some great points. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

Spinferno said:


> I'm sorry. I'm just not buying it. Agree to disagree.


I'm with this guy. Obviously your business' biggest badass EVER using a bedpan as a weapon is 100% Grade A seriousness. A beer truck? Laughable. A portable toilet infested with the boss' plethora of STDs? Straight out of a horror movie. Let's not forget Vince in a hospital gown...clearly meant to maximize the villainy.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

The god awful actress who played Randy Orton's wife in that episode where HHH broke into his house.. Hilarious!


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> One more classic


Ild say this was unintentionally funny.

Thats just because I dont think it was originally planned as a comedy spot. But I think Austin improvised with hitting him with the bed pan and using the paddles which made it funny. Also Vinces reaction made it funny. 

But without the bedpan or paddles it wouldnt be funny.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bring-back-the-MNW (Mar 21, 2011)

Does no one recall the "Beaver Cleavage" gimmick that the wwf had given mosh from the headbangers? they were on RAW one night, and mosh was doing his best to act like a little kid while the camera got plenty of shots of his "moms" gigantic fake boobs. the interview was a total failure......and at some point, Mosh finally grew a set and just broke character, stood upright, and walked off saying very loudly : "Man i just can't do this." the camera cut back to the announcers, and J.R. could only say, "Well, thats live tv folks!"


----------



## bring-back-the-MNW (Mar 21, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> I can't find the video but it was an exchange between Triple H and Jim Ross that went something like this:
> 
> Jim Ross: Are you bilingual Triple H?
> 
> ...


this can be found on the original DX video. i have it on vhs....and it is the only dx video i recommend! The REAL DX, when they were bad guys....as they should be.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a picture that, given it's taken at the worst moment ever, becomes hilarious:


----------



## trustinme (Mar 22, 2005)

chada75 said:


> Angry Nerdy Kid is Angry!


amazing how much punk looks like brandon lee from the crow with that make up on.funny vid btw.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Someone needs to find a Youtube clip of that exchange between Jim Ross and Triple H, haha.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

RoughJustice said:


> Someone needs to find a Youtube clip of that exchange between Jim Ross and Triple H, haha.







4:05


----------



## Callow (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y52DnD_fasI

Gets me every time!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

bring-back-the-MNW said:


> Does no one recall the "Beaver Cleavage" gimmick that the wwf had given mosh from the headbangers? they were on RAW one night, and mosh was doing his best to act like a little kid while the camera got plenty of shots of his "moms" gigantic fake boobs. the interview was a total failure......and at some point, Mosh finally grew a set and just broke character, stood upright, and walked off saying very loudly : "Man i just can't do this." the camera cut back to the announcers, and J.R. could only say, "Well, thats live tv folks!"


it's a worked shoot i think.. well russo was booking at that time.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

When Sin Cara botched a top rope move on A Ry on last week's RAW so horribly, but he still got the pin from it. And on the draft edition of RAW when Morrison punched R Truth in the back of the head, they had a new camera angle from the top of the ramp and it was the funniest thing ever.

Oh and they were showing one of Layla's losses in a match (I think it was SmackDown around three weeks ago) and she was outside the ropes, someone bumped her off the apron and she actually flew in a horizontal direction. I was like O_0 OMG HAHAHA

But actually all of these are only funny because I could stop, pause and rewind


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

LOLWUT?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker T's infamous "Hulk Hogan, we coming for you n*gga!" moment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker T's infamous "Hulk Hogan, we coming for you n*gga!" moment.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

The Vince/Stephanie interview where Vince finds out about one of Undertaker's minions backstage and goes balistic


starts at 3:48. This could be the funniest thing i have ever seen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78aT2cwPwfw


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xFu2v_hf_o

this whole segment lololool


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Scott Steiner's Math Class  :lmao at Petey Williams face 







And who could forget the funniest Promo video of all time


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Vince McMahon at the 2005 Royal Rumble. Pretty sure I don't have to explain that one.


----------



## Cocoa_Napalm (Aug 20, 2011)

This whole match is pretty sad, but Vladimir Kozlov at about 9:58 makes the commentators accidentally laugh, then botches in a pretty stupid way.

http://h-q.tv/tv/youtube.php?id=ZHVv8QRqIs8


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I know that this has been posted but the music makes it even better.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> I know that this has been posted but the music makes it even better.


I will see you that and raise you this:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Since we're using TNA clips this one is funny too. Taz acts like a total fool when Tara comes out.


----------



## RKOSpecialist123 (Dec 30, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Booker T's infamous "Hulk Hogan, we coming for you n*gga!" moment.


YES! Omg I used to watch that like once a day just for a good laugh ahhaha.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"Sting was caged by the﻿ Horsemen, BUT HERE COMES ROBOCOP BOB!"

Also Watching the Austin DVD I nearly pissed myself laughing at this. Austin wins the slammy, gives a really intense speech about Bret Hart and WM, then randomly at 1:00 in: 






"THEY'RE KILLING THE CLOWN!"

:lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TNAwesomeness said:


> Well i'm not sure this really belongs in this thread, but its funny in a wtf kinda way.


Hogan will do anything for money won't he?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

btw this thread is the best thread in this section in years


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


>


How is this one funny?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> 8*D


Vickie is awesome, I don't care what anyone says.

I could not laughing at her Excuse Me print underwear.

hahaha


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

2:32


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> 2:32


Alright, thumbs up, let's do this...LEROOOOOOOOOOOYYY....


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Vickie is awesome, I don't care what anyone says.


Vickie is indeed awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I know that this has been posted but the music makes it even better.


:lmao

Run errr slowly waddle Henry


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Scott Steiner.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Goldberg Refused To Follow The Script*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Go to 0:30


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> How is this one funny?


It's amusing. It made me laugh.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

if you don't find this hilarious, well then Idk.

Dude 1: Was that supposed to happen?
Dude 2:.....Nah I don't think so.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cynic said:


>


Christ they dont exactly pick the best models to play his wife

:lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

WallofShame said:


> if you don't find this hilarious, well then Idk.
> 
> Dude 1: Was that supposed to happen?
> Dude 2:.....Nah I don't think so.


This one is a classic.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

For me, I could pick any Iron Sheik or Scott Steiner clip and that would work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at that Rey clip


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahahaha that Mysterio video was funny as shit. "Was that supposed to happen?"


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

A lot of these are intentional.

The HHH/Orton feud in 2009 had me damn near crying at times, like when HHH broke into Orton's house especially. There was another segment of HHH chasing Orton backstage too that was hilarious.

Most Steiner promos. In TNA they've been acknowledging the comedy of his promos the last couple years but in WCW he was dead serious most of the time and they were hysterical.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> There was another segment of HHH chasing Orton backstage too that was hilarious.


A remix was done to the Benny Hill theme it had me cracking up


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

Kofi when he forgot his accent then hhh and hbk had to remind him live


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm cracking up at the Rey 619 clip for so many reasons. Fan #1 encapsulates so much about wrestling.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Speaking of Steiner.. not sure if this one has already been posted...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane & Lita: The Wedding From Hell. 


My God. They tried to sell this thing like a serious drama and it just came off like something the MST3K would have mocked mercilessly. It was so bad, so silly, & so ridiculous that it just crossed the bridge and became awesome. 


And if we want to carry it further, Lita losing Kane's baby because of Snitsky led to the "It wasn't my fault" catchphrase which again was so tasteless, so tacky, & so dark that it just became silly & just added to the insanity of it all, which of course was awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> My God. They tried to sell this thing like a serious drama and it just came off like something the MST3K would have mocked mercilessly. It was so bad, so silly, & so ridiculous that it just crossed the bridge and became awesome.


The highlight was Trish


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

or if you prefer it with music:


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Bret Hart attacking the patriot during the national anthem.

Austin beating the hell out of JR on Smackdown after WrestleMania 17

Austin beating the hell out of Michael Cole on Smackdown

Triple H hitting Shawn Michaels in the back with a sledgehammer at SummerSlam 2002.

Chris Jericho low blow on Shawn Michaels after their WrestleMania 19 match.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

brian8448 said:


> A lot of these are intentional.
> 
> The HHH/Orton feud in 2009 had me damn near crying at times, like when HHH broke into Orton's house especially. There was another segment of HHH chasing Orton backstage too that was hilarious.
> 
> Most Steiner promos. In TNA they've been acknowledging the comedy of his promos the last couple years but in WCW he was dead serious most of the time and they were hysterical.







When Miz was telling Punk to "keep slapping him" and that Punk was "an aggressive one" on the 12-12 edition of Raw.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExf0dMC6OM

At 4:30 in this video Stone Cold hits Booker T a punch and his elbow slides down Book's body forcing his trousers open, causing Booker T's cock to be out from 4:39 - 4:42 when he covers it with a crate of Bud. I have been watching this clip for years and was only made aware of this when I read a comment pointing it out about a month back and proceeded to shit myself laughing.

Without a doubt the funniest thing I've seen in wrestling.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Right as King says "That's not the way you serve a man a cold one!"


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

upon further review yes that is a penis, that also explains goldusts fascination with him


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I lol so hard when this happened for some reason. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh6kWbRlkmo&feature=fvsr


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

All of NXT season 3.. they should release a DVD set of it


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with Punks diet soda, that has me laughing out loud every time i watch it. Something so little is somehow one of Punks funniest moments


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Stephanie's entire "reign" as women's champion.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Scott Steiner


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

My. Left. Knee.

I'll go to the papers if I have to.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Firstly kudos to *Spinferno* for the original post and double kudos to *heyimthemiz* for resurrecting it. I'm about halfway through watching these clips and I must stay that this is the greatest thread I've come across since joining Wrestling Forum. An 80 year old May West getting slammed, Warrior mowing down a random official on the apron, Mark Henry getting outrun, Shockmaster, Hogan's weird Japanese commercial, Robocop, the Flair strut, Big Show's Dad's funeral, Steiner, Booker T saying [email protected]@a, Shawn Michaels' overselling, HHH's "beat off" promo, the stunner on Razor Ramon = _all f'in hilarious_. Also thank you to *CarlingLight *for identifying the "PUT THAT CIGARETTE OUT!" segment that I mentioned and *kittylitter1* for POSTING IT. My overall favorite thus far though has to be *wee bru*'s description of Art Donovan's commentary:



wee bru said:


> What about Art Donovan's commentary at King of the Ring 1994? If memory serves me right, Vince was away for the steroid trial. Vince hired Art Donovan to replace himself.
> 
> Art sat alongside Macho Man Savage and Gorilla Monsoon. And from there, carnage unfolded. It started off with him asking about every guy on the roster "Who much does this guy weigh?" "Is he a good guy or a bad guy?" "What's this guy's name again" (said about Mabel, who had MABEL written on his chest).
> 
> ...


followed by *Dele*'s video evidence: 



dele said:


> Really fucking funny.


Donovan's delivery and total lack of giving a shit about wrestling makes the commentary priceless. 

Great work all!


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Flair telling Foley, "I'll tear out your cunt!" during the I quit match


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

John Cena spitting on the mic. Pure Gold.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris Jericho's 1.2.2012 return. 8*D


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

doyousee? said:


> Chris Jericho's 1.2.2012 return. 8*D


This. I couldn't help but laugh my ass off!! The man knows how to work a crowd!


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Kane looking like he was gonna rape Ryder under the ring


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

The only thing that can save us now is true looking champs returning at the rumble. Lesnar comes to mind. Batista.

Main event will now consist of a vanilla midget and a half.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got one while watching the 2002 Royal Rumble. While Undertaker is beating Maven up, Scotty 2 hotty comes out dancing, and then the Undertaker just walks up and punches him in the head, then goes back to destroying Maven. 

It made me laugh.

Found a video


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Randy Orton's coiling has been known to make me flat out laugh


ToddTheBod said:


> My. Left. Knee.


:lmao that one provides all the lulz


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

The Rock's sliding peoples elbow


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> The HHH/Orton feud in 2009 had me damn near crying at times, like when HHH broke into Orton's house especially.


:lmao

The part that makes me laugh is all the random people you see running around his house as Trips is hunting for him, its like "got an assload of guests there Randall"


----------



## Pseudonymically (Dec 24, 2011)

PUT HIM DOWN..... PUT HIM DOWN!

(HHH/Nash Feud from last year)


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

nazzac said:


> I just got one while watching the 2002 Royal Rumble. While Undertaker is beating Maven up, Scotty 2 hotty comes out dancing, and then the Undertaker just walks up and punches him in the head, then goes back to destroying Maven.
> 
> It made me laugh.
> 
> Found a video


Taker's face after getting eliminated is so classic.


----------



## talip1 (Dec 16, 2009)

fergality said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vExf0dMC6OM
> 
> At 4:30 in this video Stone Cold hits Booker T a punch and his elbow slides down Book's body forcing his trousers open, causing Booker T's cock to be out from 4:39 - 4:42 when he covers it with a crate of Bud. I have been watching this clip for years and was only made aware of this when I read a comment pointing it out about a month back and proceeded to shit myself laughing.
> 
> Without a doubt the funniest thing I've seen in wrestling.


Holy shit!! I thought you were joking but it´s fucking real!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

GR Choke said:


> The Rock's sliding peoples elbow


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


>


Lol all the stuff before it is more hilarious


----------



## LFC24 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_LJax3R8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7fcpPR4bFA


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

instantdeathsquad said:


> cant believe this hasnt made it into the thread yet!
> 
> http://youtu.be/YFxpyOf4S8s


I can't watch stuff like that, how he didn't break his neck I'll never know.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

LFC24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_LJax3R8k
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7fcpPR4bFA


Unintentionally funny, meaning it wasn't meant to be funny but was, pretty sure these were meant to be funny...


----------



## Cocoa_Napalm (Aug 20, 2011)

The video itself is funny, the content of it is unintentionally funnny:






Also, has the Shockmaster Debut been posted yet? I don't think things get more unintentionally funny than that.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

There has been many stupid moments out there and since this one is suppose to be real storytelling it's so out of line stupid that you just can't stop laughing. It just wins anything I ever seen...period.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

bring-back-the-MNW said:


> Does no one recall the "Beaver Cleavage" gimmick that the wwf had given mosh from the headbangers? they were on RAW one night, and mosh was doing his best to act like a little kid while the camera got plenty of shots of his "moms" gigantic fake boobs. the interview was a total failure......and at some point, Mosh finally grew a set and just broke character, stood upright, and walked off saying very loudly : "Man i just can't do this." the camera cut back to the announcers, and J.R. could only say, "Well, thats live tv folks!"


Beaver Cleavage was an awful gimmick, no wonder it didn't last!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> There has been many stupid moments out there and since this one is suppose to be real storytelling it's so out of line stupid that you just can't stop laughing. It just wins anything I ever seen...period.


I thought this was a spoof the first time I saw it. Brilliant.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet the Jeff Hardy haters laughed their ass off on this one:







And look at this one, look at Big Show's face.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Speaking of the Jeff Hardy video, that was a really stupid stunt for them to do. I can't believe that he agreed to that but then again he's known for making dumb decisions.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## TheMan4eva (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWvA6pswAOA


----------

